# !!!!- free gear lottery only for ironmagazine girls!!! Start now! Lets go girls!



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 18, 2013)

*Prizes and Rules FOR ALL GIRLS Work Out Video Contest*!!!! *ALL FREE*
1ST PLACE- 2 Bottles of *ANAVAR BRITISH DRAGON GMP* 200ct+1 Bottle Of *Winstrol STANABOL BRITISH DRAGON GMP * tabs100ct+5 Boxes of *Clenbuterol*
2[SUP]nd[/SUP] PLACE- 1 Bottle of *ANAVAR BRITISH DRAGON GMP* 100ct+ 1 Bottle of *Winstrol STANABOL BRITISH DRAGON GMP* tabs100ct+ 3 Boxes of *Clenbuterol*
3[SUP]rd[/SUP] PLACE 1 Bottle *WInstrol STANABOL BRITISH DRAGON GMP*  tabs100ct+ 2 Boxes *Clenbuterol*

*RULES 

*

*Must have 50 posts or be the wife or significant other of a member who has 50 posts or more to enter.*
*You  must post a NEW video no less than 60 seconds. Be as creative as you  want, E.G. multiple working sets, posing, aerobics, kick boxing, etc.  Old videos do not qualify. Use the last 5 seconds to hold up a newspaper  to verify the date.*
*At least 10 GIRLS must enter the contest for top 3 winners to get prizes.*
*At least 7 GIRLS must enter for top 2 winners to get prizes.*
*At least 5 GIRLS must enter for 1 winner to get prizes*
*LESS than 5 GIRLS, contest will be cancelled.*
*THE BEST VIDEO WINS!!!!    GOOD LUCK!!!*
*
IF MORE THEN 10 GIRLS ENTER, I WILL ADD SOME MORE GIFTS PRODUCTS!

BEST-REGARDS

WP*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 18, 2013)

Awesome! Im in! When is the deadline to post the video?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 18, 2013)

*asap we hit 10 girls faster all end!*


----------



## independent (Apr 18, 2013)

Is there even 10 girls that train on his forum? I hope so, this is a cool contest.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Apr 18, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Is there even 10 girls that train on his forum? I hope so, this is a cool contest.



That's what I'm saying. I dont see there being 10 entries. Maybe 2-3 but no way 10


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 18, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Is there even 10 girls that train on his forum? I hope so, this is a cool contest.



*i am sure yes!* **


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 18, 2013)

I should be in. Idk how soon I'll be able to get a video. Probably Sunday. This week is a rest week for me aside from classes I teach but I can't video those. I'm starting again Sunday so depending on who I lift with I should be good to go.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 18, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> I should be in. Idk how soon I'll be able to get a video. Probably Sunday. This week is a rest week for me aside from classes I teach but I can't video those. I'm starting again Sunday so depending on who I lift with I should be good to go.



cool...also let some of your friends know about it so they can also do it..


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 19, 2013)

Well, im in. Come on girls of IM!  This is a fab contest!  Lets sjow they guys here what we've got!


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 19, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> Well, im in. Come on girls of IM!  This is a fab contest!  Lets sjow they guys here what we've got!



*Bringin the noise!* sweet!


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 19, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Awesome! Im in! When is the deadline to post the video?





kristaleigh said:


> I should be in. Idk how soon I'll be able to get a video. Probably Sunday. This week is a rest week for me aside from classes I teach but I can't video those. I'm starting again Sunday so depending on who I lift with I should be good to go.





gettinthere said:


> Well, im in. Come on girls of IM!  This is a fab contest!  Lets sjow they guys here what we've got!




*CALLING IM LADIES!     bring your best*


----------



## gamma (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice contest for sure


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 20, 2013)

*girls,you can start with some pics with wp sign on paper,so i know who is in *


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 21, 2013)

come on girls..please post some pics,so we know who is in


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 21, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> come on girls..please post some pics,so we know who is in



if I want to enter my wife can I do it through my profile.
I can post a video of her trying to workout.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Apr 21, 2013)

working on a video today with Miss S. will try to have it done asap


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 21, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> I'm in.



nice start,great you are in,so i am sure we got 1 for now 100%!


----------



## lilgumby (Apr 21, 2013)

Gonna try and get a video of my wife working out . Shes only been in the gym for about 9 month but has made pretty good gains and is pretty strong on some of her lifts .


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 21, 2013)

lilgumby said:


> Gonna try and get a video of my wife working out . Shes only been in the gym for about 9 month but has made pretty good gains and is pretty strong on some of her lifts .



great. smart.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 21, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> I'm in.



damn your guys last contest made me feel fat 
now these girls make me feel small.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 21, 2013)

What's the deadline on getting videos in? Idk when I'll have the chance to make one. I've been flying solo lately at the gym. I want to be in, just don't know if I can.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 21, 2013)

*faster you girls will post videos,faster i will tell who is winner so i can ship prizes..hope asap..so you not miss summer *

*you can start with pics,easy as gettinthere did...she deserve already some + points from me because she post that pic.*


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 21, 2013)

I'll try my hardest to get a vid. Just depends on if I can get someone to help. Unless I can do a posing practice video.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## sendit08 (Apr 21, 2013)

way to set the standard nice and high


----------



## lilgumby (Apr 21, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


>




Well done


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 21, 2013)

That was awesome!!! Good job..


----------



## fit4life (Apr 21, 2013)

Miss Springsteen comes ready, comes strong and never disappoints, great video, music, excellant job..........


----------



## s2h (Apr 21, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> I'm in.



got the vein in the delt kickin...nice..


----------



## s2h (Apr 21, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


>



raising the bar high...


----------



## juicespringsteen (Apr 21, 2013)

Making this vid was pretty fun. We got to climb trees and play in the park like we were little kids again haha


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 21, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


>



Nicely done girl!


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 21, 2013)

Way to go Miss Springsteen you set the bar *HIGH*, I loved the creativity!!

nice pics Krista and gettinthere


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 21, 2013)

Awesome video miss springsteen!!  Great contest WP!


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 21, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


>



Wow


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 21, 2013)

*FANTASTIC... since i see you use also injects..i am sure i will add some inject in prize for you!!! nice video...*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 21, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> View attachment 50146 I'll try my hardest to get a vid. Just depends on if I can get someone to help. Unless I can do a posing practice video.



Thanks for pic..nice start!


----------



## Grozny (Apr 22, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


>



I think that we have a winner


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 22, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Way to go Miss Springsteen you set the bar *HIGH*, I loved the creativity!!
> 
> nice pics Krista and gettinthere



Lol my video will in no way be that creative or high quality. Oh well. Definitely set the bar high.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 22, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> Lol my video will in no way be that creative or high quality. Oh well. Definitely set the bar high.



Stay positive A posing video can be equally creative! Use your resources, you are an instructor of all sorts of classes, tune in your creative side


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 22, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Stay positive A posing video can be equally creative! Use your resources, you are an instructor of all sorts of classes, tune in your creative side



I'm debating what to do. The issue is more the actual filming of it. I'll figure something out. I do teach yoga so I have that going for me


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 22, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> I'm debating what to do. The issue is more the actual filming of it. I'll figure something out. I do teach yoga so I have that going for me



In my estimation YOGA is one of MANY things you have going for you! 

TIP: the more filming you do, the easier the editing gets, the better the final cut


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 22, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> Lol my video will in no way be that creative or high quality. Oh well. Definitely set the bar high.



*maybe you can be more sexy..you never know!*


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 22, 2013)

Why there is no for free contest for Jews only? I am sure that would be most visited post.


----------



## independent (Apr 22, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> I'm debating what to do. The issue is more the actual filming of it. I'll figure something out. I do teach yoga so I have that going for me



Just film all the women bending over in the yoga class and youll have an instant winner. ;-)


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 22, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Just film all the women bending over in the yoga class and youll have an instant winner. ;-)



My class is about 50/50 men and women. And most are 55+.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 22, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> My class is about 50/50 men and women. And most are 55+.



yeah thats why moes interested. males over 55 is kinda his wheelhouse.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 22, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> yeah thats why moes interested. males over 55 is kinda his wheelhouse.



Rofl...nah, if I go the yoga route it will be me flying solo


----------



## independent (Apr 22, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> yeah thats why moes interested. males over 55 is kinda his wheelhouse.



Generous males only.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 22, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> My class is about 50/50 men and women. And most are 55+.


 hmmm...



dieseljimmy said:


> yeah thats why moes interested. males over 55 is kinda his wheelhouse.


 Jimmy, I remember you saying you love the yoga class hotties, I think its great how open minded you are



kristaleigh said:


> Rofl...nah, if I go the yoga route it will be me flying solo


 That's CREATIVE.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone!! Great contest for sure WP..and all the prizes look great!
I had a lot of fun making it and I wish the rest of the ladies the best of luck in making their videos. Remember...HAVE FUN!!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Apr 22, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Thanks everyone!! Great contest for sure WP..and all the prizes look great!
> I had a lot of fun making it and I wish the rest of the ladies the best of luck in making their videos. Remember...HAVE FUN!!



so if you get a prize i get half right???  lol just kidding of course. i plan on making an order from wp soon though. gotta see what all the hype is about


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 22, 2013)

juicespringsteen said:


> so if you get a prize i get half right???  Lol just kidding of course. I plan on making an order from wp soon though. Gotta see what all the hype is about



*you are welcome!*


----------



## oufinny (Apr 22, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *you are welcome!*



A rare thread of yours I support.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 22, 2013)

oufinny said:


> A rare thread of yours I support.



Thanks


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 23, 2013)

Great job goes out to  Miss S & Juices S for a great video.


----------



## Jenie (Apr 23, 2013)

sheesh I don't think I have a chance, have not used aas yet either... but maybe ill post  a vid, I am a bit "unconditioned" though, so I may not. but thank you for having a contest for the girls!


----------



## Jenie (Apr 23, 2013)

why did you leave some of the oil in the needle? isnt that wasted now?


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 23, 2013)

Jenie said:


> sheesh I don't think I have a chance, have not used aas yet either... but maybe ill post  a vid, I am a bit "unconditioned" though, so I may not. but thank you for having a contest for the girls!



the contest is based on being creative, not physical appearance
the great thing about that is everyone can be creative if they choose to be creative, brainstorm with your man or girlfriend or whoever and post up the video! You'll do awesome!!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 23, 2013)

Jenie said:


> why did you leave some of the oil in the needle? isnt that wasted now?


There's always a little oil left unless you keep a little air in the barrel.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Apr 23, 2013)

Jenie said:


> why did you leave some of the oil in the needle? isnt that wasted now?



one ml into one shoulder. the other ml went into the other shoulder


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 23, 2013)

*i like that injecting part..*


----------



## Jenie (Apr 23, 2013)

juicespringsteen said:


> one ml into one shoulder. the other ml went into the other shoulder



ahhh ok,  because it looked like half was just tossed out haha.
I'm scared of needles, if I do anything I am pretty sure it will be anavar at under 20mg ed ( still need to do homework on that one though)
what was in the needle? * if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Jenie (Apr 23, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> There's always a little oil left unless you keep a little air in the barrel.



yeah I assume a smidge would, but hers was like half the needle.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 23, 2013)

Jenie said:


> ahhh ok,  because it looked like half was just tossed out haha.
> I'm scared of needles, if I do anything I am pretty sure it will be anavar at under 20mg ed ( still need to do homework on that one though)
> what was in the needle? * if you don't mind me asking.




*you can post some pic like other girls did with WP sign on paper just for start *


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 23, 2013)

Jenie said:


> ahhh ok,  because it looked like half was just tossed out haha.
> I'm scared of needles, if I do anything I am pretty sure it will be anavar at under 20mg ed ( still need to do homework on that one though)
> what was in the needle? * if you don't mind me asking.



It was genuine human grade toxic chemicals...

Anavar would be an excellent choice for your first cycle but definitely do all the research you can


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 23, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Anavar would be an excellent choice for your first cycle but definitely do all the research you can



Good advice, Miss S.    Always research before you put ANYTHING into your body!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 23, 2013)

*anavar is great,but you need to be careful and get real one!
most ugls sale anavar,but there no track of oxandrolone..but only methandrostenolone  aka d-bol is inside..but this is not good for girls !!!!*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 24, 2013)

girls,post videos,pics here..summer will be soon here


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 25, 2013)

Jenie said:


> ahhh ok, because it looked like half was just tossed out haha.
> I'm scared of needles, if I do anything I am pretty sure it will be anavar at under 20mg ed ( still need to do homework on that one though)
> what was in the needle? * if you don't mind me asking.


 You might want to look into Epistance, as well.  It is just as unlikely to cause androgenic side effects as Anavar, but is more potent, per mg.


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 25, 2013)

Will post asap.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 25, 2013)

Been sick all week  should be able to get something this weekend


----------



## lilgumby (Apr 25, 2013)

I started taking videos of my wife working out the other night but I have no patience to sit and edit the Dam thing.... must be all the tren lol.  Most likely not getting it done...... good luck ladies


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 25, 2013)

Awww gumby. Please try???  Im not posting till this weekend......  Stil time!  Lots of time.


----------



## *Sexy&IKnowIt* (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in! Gym was WAY 2 crowded tonight to get any video. Better luck tomorrow.


----------



## MULCH63 (Apr 25, 2013)

Wifey wants to know if contest still on?


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 25, 2013)

MULCH63 said:


> Wifey wants to know if contest still on?



Should be. Most everyone still needs to post


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 25, 2013)

MULCH63 said:


> Wifey wants to know if contest still on?


Yes!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 25, 2013)

MULCH63 said:


> Wifey wants to know if contest still on?



*YES man...when we got 10 girls to enter,you can still enter..dont wait..lets rock and rool!*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 26, 2013)

Bump! I want to see some videos!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 26, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Bump! I want to see some videos!!



*Me too girls..for now only 1 video enter..*


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 26, 2013)

I should be able to get something soon. I am really hoping.


----------



## *Sexy&IKnowIt* (Apr 26, 2013)

I took a video? what do i do to upload it? i saw miss springsteen used youtube. im not sure at all so a dummies guide is prob what im asking for. thank you in advance


----------



## juicespringsteen (Apr 26, 2013)

*Sexy&IKnowIt* said:


> I took a video? what do i do to upload it? i saw miss springsteen used youtube. im not sure at all so a dummies guide is prob what im asking for. thank you in advance



go to youtube and make an account. after you have made an account, go back to the youtube home page and there will be a button that says upload towards the top of the page. Click upload, then select the video file you want to upload. It may take a while to finish uploading depending on the size of the file


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 26, 2013)

big thanks *juicespringsteen*


----------



## *Sexy&IKnowIt* (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 27, 2013)

OKAY!!  CRANK UP THE VOLUME AND ROLL TILL THE CREDITS!  ENJOY!

Shut Up and Lift, Sucka - YouTube


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice Video gettinthere!!  Great work ladies.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 27, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> OKAY!!  CRANK UP THE VOLUME AND ROLL TILL THE CREDITS!  ENJOY!
> 
> Shut Up and Lift, Sucka - YouTube



*Great video,you are strong...i am sure you will be stronger with prize if you win!*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 29, 2013)

*come on girls..only 2 girls enter video..summer is almost here..*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 30, 2013)

Come on ladies.....


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 30, 2013)

^^^^^ what she said! ^^^^^


----------



## *Sexy&IKnowIt* (May 1, 2013)

Cant get it to upload on thread. This is the link WP20130426_153115Z - YouTube
Thank you


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 2, 2013)

Bump


----------



## HFO3 (May 2, 2013)

Great videos girls! Where are the rest of you though

such an awesome contest with arguably the best gear available, I don't get it?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 2, 2013)

I can do a vid with mrskos....but we cannot receive international


----------



## Lordsks (May 2, 2013)

great contest!


----------



## gettinthere (May 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I can do a vid with mrskos....but we cannot receive international


You should anyway!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 2, 2013)

we actually wont be back in the gym together till Monday...get something then


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 3, 2013)

*come on girls...*


----------



## HFO3 (May 3, 2013)

My wife and I both have had ridiculous schedules lately, I wish we had more time... I'm hopeful and I'm not counting us out yet!


----------



## kristaleigh (May 3, 2013)

I'm hoping to get something soon


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 3, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I can do a vid with mrskos....but we cannot receive international



*You can do video and if you win any prize, donate to forum or some other girl here..why not?*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 6, 2013)

*girls,summer will be soon here...do not wait *


----------



## gettinthere (May 6, 2013)

^^^^ i second that!!! ^^^^


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 6, 2013)

vids are loading


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 6, 2013)

IM NT GONNA EDIT AND STUFF...JUST DID SOME QUICKIE STUFF


LITTLE CURLS - YouTube




little pulldowns...again - YouTube



little squats....again - YouTube


----------



## kristaleigh (May 6, 2013)

If I can figure out how to use my laptop cam I'll try tonight. No promises. Been a long couple days.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 6, 2013)

LITTLE DOES 30 PUSHUPS - YouTube




LITTLEHEAD BEAST MODE


----------



## gettinthere (May 6, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> IM NT GONNA EDIT AND STUFF...JUST DID SOME QUICKIE STUFF
> 
> 
> LITTLE CURLS - YouTube
> ...



Very nice!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 7, 2013)

*yeah,very nice trainings,she deserve to play for sure..*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 9, 2013)

come on girls...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 10, 2013)

fo realz


----------



## lilgumby (May 12, 2013)

ok i cant edit worth shit but here are a few of her lifts

squats 150 x10
bench  130x8
deadlift 225 x4 ( could have went more reps but she has the beginning of carpel tunnel . she needs the straps with the hooks the other kind hurts her wrist)
leg press 465x 10   ( video show 455 she did for 15)


----------



## lilgumby (May 12, 2013)

This was her first set warming up , didnt get the 150 set


----------



## lilgumby (May 12, 2013)

need to get her to drop her ass a bit more during deaf lifts @ heavier weight . warm ups and light weight she does great


----------



## lilgumby (May 12, 2013)

dont mind the goof coaching her on lol , if i dont she thinks something is wrong lol


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 12, 2013)

*wow,you are storng,225lbs for women,,,good job!*


----------



## *Sexy&IKnowIt* (May 13, 2013)

Well hate to say it but I'm withdrawing from this contest. Child number #3 is in the oven!! Will be gaining weight for the next year. Then if I'm not to tired I'll start working out again. My hubby has been blasting and cruising for a year and a half! WTF!! I wanna LOOSE weight not GAIN weight. Good luck to all other contestants. Have fun.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2013)

little tbar rows - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2013)

little bb rows...she hates them - YouTube


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 14, 2013)

Hope girls now see how easy is to make video and post and play for free gear!


----------



## gettinthere (May 16, 2013)

Bump

Come on girls!  More videos!!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 16, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> bump
> 
> come on girls!  More videos!!!




*bump!*


----------



## lilgumby (May 19, 2013)

Bump for the ladies


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 19, 2013)

lilgumby said:


> Bump for the ladies



*yeah,lets post girls,so we can finally finish this free gear thread!*


----------



## gettinthere (May 19, 2013)

There have GOT to be more ladies interested in this fab contest. Dont be shy!  Post a vid!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 19, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> There have GOT to be more ladies interested in this fab contest. Dont be shy!  Post a vid!



*yeah...*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 21, 2013)

Lets get some more videos godammit!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 21, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Lets get some more videos godammit!!



*yeah!*


----------



## gettinthere (May 23, 2013)

Seriously!!!  Summer is so almost here. Move girls!!  This is such a great opp. Dont let it pass you by!


----------



## independent (May 23, 2013)

Someone here is going to get some really good gear.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 23, 2013)

*yes its true..but we wait few more girls,so i hope summer will not end!*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 25, 2013)

*come on girls..*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> little bb rows...she hates them - YouTube


I like this one


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I like this one



yeah,me too.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 26, 2013)

she said she could make some more monday


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> she said she could make some more monday



nice to hear that! hope she will motivate other girls to post so i can finally finish that and give prizes out!


----------



## gettinthere (May 28, 2013)

Bump


Come on already!!!


----------



## gettinthere (May 29, 2013)

lat pull downs - YouTube


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 29, 2013)

Is this still going on??


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 29, 2013)

^^yes mam!!


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 29, 2013)

I might have to have the hubby video me these next few days than.....


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 29, 2013)

*yeah and i hope soon we can finish,so i give prizes out!*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 30, 2013)

lol...like 2 or 3 people have repeatedly said they would post something and nada


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 30, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol...like 2 or 3 people have repeatedly said they would post something and nada


*
its not happen first time in 3+ years i make FREE gear prizes!*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 4, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol...like 2 or 3 people have repeatedly said they would post something and nada



Thats what I'm thinking! Get those vids up people..


----------



## J.thom (Jun 4, 2013)

post up the vids, we all like to see chicks lifting.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 4, 2013)

i dont know what to say,,,we cant get 5 girls..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 4, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> i dont know what to say,,,we cant get 5 girls..



would me in sports bra suffice?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 4, 2013)

there are 5 girls counting tonya


----------



## gettinthere (Jun 4, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> would me in sports bra suffice?


hahaha       love to see that!  with short shorts too?


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 4, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> would me in sports bra suffice?


Lol 


Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gettinthere (Jun 5, 2013)

bump!


----------



## gettinthere (Jun 5, 2013)

heres a workout video!  LOL LOL  I think we have a winner???????  dieseljimmy????

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXhfRBkbeR4


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 8, 2013)

come on girls....lets add it and finally finish this.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 8, 2013)

there are 5 girls counting tonya


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 8, 2013)

*HM...guys what do you think if i split all prze products to all 5 girls who enter video? PLEASE LET ME KNOW!*
SUMMER IS HERE so i am sure girls need and like to try some good product.


----------



## independent (Jun 9, 2013)

I say give it to 2 girls, gettinthere and ????????????


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

I got some more stuff


----------



## SheriV (Jun 9, 2013)

miss springsteens vid out of the gate intimidated me enuff to not participate...plus, i suck with any sort of editing


----------



## independent (Jun 9, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I got some more stuff



The winnings could be a nice addition to her current sponsored log. I just want to see a couple girls get it who dont get a ton of free stuff already.


----------



## Grozny (Jun 9, 2013)

go for first and second place and finish this once time for all


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> The winnings could be a nice addition to her current sponsored log. I just want to see a couple girls get it who dont get a ton of free stuff already.



I was gonna give jadeans lady some free stuff but she got preggo...in my opinion best vids should win regardless who posted them...they are winners they cant win doesn't make sense


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 9, 2013)

It's not the fault of the participants that entered that no one else did. Give the number of places originally announced to whoever deserves them. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## independent (Jun 9, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I was gonna give jadeans lady some free stuff but she got preggo...in my opinion best vids should win regardless who posted them...they are winners they cant win doesn't make sense



Wp will come through like he did on the last contest that no one hardly entered.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

oh yeah...hes a good guy... if I was rich I may run only his stuff...but alas I am not


----------



## fit4life (Jun 9, 2013)

i vote Miss Springteen the overall winner the vid was bad ass.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 10, 2013)

*i only wait Mike Arnold and Hevyiron suggests!*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 10, 2013)

*hey guys,
 i am sure  Miss Springsteen , gettinthere, lilgumby,*Sexy&IKnowIt*,KILLEROFSAINTS wife ARE THE ONLY GIRLS who psot Video!

i think best fair is to send to each girl 1 bottle anavar and 1 bottle winstrol tabs!

So since ONLY 5 girls post videos,i am sure all deserve to get award so i split it!

WHAT DO YOU THINK GUYS?
*


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 10, 2013)

Sounds like they are all winners!!  Great job ladies


----------



## Grozny (Jun 10, 2013)

my choice:

1. place 2x bottles var + 1 bottle win 
2. place 1x bottles var + 2 bottle win


----------



## Grozny (Jun 11, 2013)

its better to chose one or two girls and provide them a a profitable cycle with enough a gear for the summer.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 11, 2013)

please guys suggest..lets vote...


----------



## J.thom (Jun 11, 2013)

from a business standpoint, it's better to let more people try the product and see if they like it. So if they like it they have the option to purchase more and share w/ friends, right? ha ha


----------



## Dr. Griffiths (Jun 11, 2013)

I think you should choose winners as originally announced.


----------



## independent (Jun 11, 2013)

Gettinthere for sure.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 11, 2013)

or i will do only top 2 ... for sure its Gettinthere and misssp


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 11, 2013)

DSCN0651 - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 11, 2013)

walking out of thread mad^^^


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 11, 2013)

OK GIRLS...come to my site..and make order of 1 x oxanabol and 1 x stanabol tablets and i will send it FREE! and give me order key of your order over pm here..lets start now,so all 5 girls will receive and i hope you will post gear pics when you got ti and make log..thanks


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 12, 2013)

*girls,make order with my shop so i can ship it..1st order sent..4 more girls i wait!*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 14, 2013)

prizes for this lottery are on way for 3 girls:

*Miss Springsteen
gettinthere
*Sexy&IKnowIt**

I still wait for 2 more girls..

*Girls,when you got it,post pics and start log,THANKS!*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 14, 2013)

ill have you that new addy soon


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 14, 2013)

Congrats to all you ladies!


----------



## lilgumby (Jun 15, 2013)

congrats ladies , well done


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 15, 2013)

*yeah..2 more i wait.*


----------



## gettinthere (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks. I had a blast making my video. Hope you all enjoyed it. I loved thia contest idea.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 16, 2013)

*come on girls..2 more i wait to ship prizes!
so maybe soon we can start new lottery for guys..*


----------



## J.thom (Jun 17, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *come on girls..2 more i wait to ship prizes!
> so maybe soon we can start new lottery for guys..*



new lottery is a must haha


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 18, 2013)

J.thom said:


> new lottery is a must haha


*
will think,maybe after summer! now all gone on summer.*


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 21, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLwm8jLN2lA&sns=em

More to come, this was my first time ever making a video, so ya is boring.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 21, 2013)

*nice video,good hard work.*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 25, 2013)

Received my winnings yesterday. I will post pics later!


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 25, 2013)

Congrats Miss.


----------



## J.thom (Jun 25, 2013)

congrats


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 25, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Received my winnings yesterday. I will post pics later!



*please include some pics of you with prize! so guys will see how you look and that you really use this*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 6, 2013)

*come on girls..any new pics, new videos with better results ?
lets show in video what did you receive *


----------

